# What Should I Get?



## Sir Vape (18/4/14)

My wife's boet is going over to Vegas in a week or so. Thinking (well he damn will) of getting him to get me some juices.

I have a dessert tooth and love coffee flavours but I'm starting to dig fruits as well. The wife likes her tabac but she has nit found a decent one yet. Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/4/14)

Bobas bounty!!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/4/14)

Will do. When you guys getting some more 5 pawns?


----------



## Zodiac (18/4/14)

Yes Stroods, whats happening with the 5 Pawns ? , @Matthee is trying to get a response  Unless its what i think it is, may be that you guys have an Ace up your sleeves ? Yes ?  No ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (18/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> My wife's boet is going over to Vegas in a week or so. Thinking (well he damn will) of getting him to get me some juices.
> 
> I have a dessert tooth and love coffee flavours but I'm starting to dig fruits as well. The wife likes her tabac but she has nit found a decent one yet. Any suggestions are welcome


Oh, and btw @The Inhaler, i would recommend Alien Visions Boba's Bounty and Gorilla juice for the wifey, its awesome tobacco's, and based on the fact that you have a sweet tooth, i suspect that you may enjoy their GJ.

PS : There is a fake online Boba's Bounty juice from a place called Alien Vapors, the authentic site is here : https://www.avejuice.com/store/index.php?main_page=login

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/4/14)

@The Inhaler , get some Suicide Bunny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

